# Warcraft 2: Nachfolger zum Kinofilm angeblich in Arbeit



## Icetii (23. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft 2: Nachfolger zum Kinofilm angeblich in Arbeit* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Warcraft 2: Nachfolger zum Kinofilm angeblich in Arbeit*


----------



## Gast1664961002 (23. September 2020)

Ich würde mich echt darüber freuen. Fand "The Beginning" schon super und hab mich sehr gut unterhalten gefühlt. Als dann die ganzen Rüstungen versteigert wurden, habe ich nicht mehr mit einer Fortsetzung gerechnet. Eine Serie wäre noch besser, aber dafür fehlt es wohl an potentiellen Zuschauern.


----------



## hunterseyes (23. September 2020)

Einfach ne Netflix-Serie draus machen und gut....


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. September 2020)

Unabhängig davon das ich mit WoW nichts am Hut habe, den Film fand ich gut, nur das Budget/die eingesetzte Technik beim Realfilmmix konnte mich nur schwer begeistern.
Wenn die das als Animation only auf Trailerniveau bringen würden dürfte es optisch deutlich stimmungsvoller werden.


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

Daumen drücken! Ich fand den ersten Teil sehr Atmosphärisch und würde mich sehr über einen Nachfolger freuen, zumal die Handlung dafür absolut ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Strauchritter (23. September 2020)

Wird kein direkter Nachfolger, sondern lediglich ein Film der im Warcraft Universum spielt. 
Die Fangemeinde produziert schon eifrig Bilder von Henry Cavill als Arthas aka Lichking


----------



## devilsreject (23. September 2020)

Grundsätzlich würde sich WoW zu einem echten Kinoepos eignen. Dafür braucht es aber einen sauberen roten Faden. Einen guten Regisseur/in und mehrere Teile ähnlich wie HDR. Darüber hinaus müsste ein üppiges Budget zur Verfügung stehen. Weniger für Stars sondern mehr für Kostüm und Kulisse. 

Als ehemaliger WoW Nerd habe ich den ersten FIlm jedenfalls gefeiert, wenngleich er ordentliche Schwächen hatte und für Außenstehende zu schnell erzählt wurde ohne irgendwie in die Tiefe zu gehen bei den Personen.


----------



## Zybba (23. September 2020)

Also ich fand den ersten echt unterirdisch. Es wurden zu viele Charaktere und Handlungsstränge in einen Film gequetscht.
Die Story/Charaktere an sich habe ich ebenfalls nicht gut in Erinnerung.
Dazu noch die abstoßende Technik. An sich war das CGI Zeugs für mich ok. Nur war der schon von LesterPG erwähnte Mix einfach nicht stimmig.

Da im Warcraft Universum nicht stark verankert/bewandert bin, konnte mich der anscheinend umfangreiche Fanservice leider auch nicht begeistern.

Ein zweiter Teil würde mich grundsätzlich trotzdem interessieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. September 2020)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich würde sich WoW zu einem echten Kinoepos eignen. Dafür braucht es aber einen sauberen roten Faden.



Der Krieg der Ahnen hätte sich dafür wunderbar angeboten. Richard A. Knaak hat mit seiner Krieg der Ahnen-Trilogie eine - wenn auch recht anspruchslose - unterhaltsame und gute Vorlage für eine Filmtrilogie abgeliefert. Hab die Bücher ganz gern gelesen. 

Darauf aufbauend hätte man auch chronologisch weiter machen können, als Serie o.ä.


----------



## Nevrion (23. September 2020)

Aus Hardcore Fan-Sicht war diese Verfilmung ja schon eine ziemlich Zumutung, schon weil die Story an manchen Stellen (unnötig) vom Original abweicht, was es nicht unbedingt besser macht. So hatte Anduin Lothar im Film noch einen Sohn, obwohl er laut Lore eigentlich der letzte seiner Zunft war und der Sohn war auch nur deshalb im Film, damit ihn der Filmbösewicht in einer Szene dramatisch eindrucksvoll töten konnte. Blackhand gegen Lothar ist ein völlig Lore-unkonformer Kampf, da wenn überhaupt, Doomhammer und Blackhand gegeneinander kämpfen müssten, was Blackhands Tod auslösen würde. So fehlt auch am Ende, die wichtige Botschaft, als die Menschen von Azeroth geschlagen übers Meer flüchten müssen, anstatt dass es so eine Art glorreichen Patt gibt. Eine Dramatik wie in Dünkirchen wäre also möglich gewesen. Es gibt noch jede Menge weitere gescheiterte Spitzen, wo man künstlich Dramaturgie in den Film packen wollte um irgendetwas besser zu machen, aber so ist das nun mal fast immer.
Erzählerisch hat man natürlich genau das Falsche gemacht und versucht die Orks möglichst zu vermenschlichen, alles irgendwie zu begründen, statt Handlungsstränge für Fortsetzungen offen zu lassen. Die brutale Horde, die der Spieler aus Warcraft 1 kennt, wird hier nicht als Bösewicht präsentiert, sondern als Rivale, der sich mitunter auch noch uneins ist. Da hätte man den Fokus lieber auf eine Gruppe von Menschen wie Anduin, Turalyon, Khadgar und Co. gesponnen, die im Sinne eines Fantasy-Abenteuers diesen ersten Krieg durchleben und versuchen so viele wie möglich zu retten, um am Ende Medivhs dunkles Geheimnis zu erfahren.

Wenn man als das ignoriert und diesen Film nur als reinen Fantasy-Film sieht, dann hat man evtl. etwas unterhaltsames auf Marvel-Niveau gesehen und wenn das der Anspruch ist, dann kann man sicher auch eine Fortsetzung in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## LostHero (23. September 2020)

Also ich fand den ersten gut und freue mich über eine Fortsetzung!


----------



## MrFob (23. September 2020)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Aus Hardcore Fan-Sicht war diese Verfilmung ja schon eine ziemlich Zumutung, schon weil die Story an manchen Stellen (unnötig) vom Original abweicht, was es nicht unbedingt besser macht. So hatte Anduin Lothar im Film noch einen Sohn, obwohl er laut Lore eigentlich der letzte seiner Zunft war und der Sohn war auch nur deshalb im Film, damit ihn der Filmbösewicht in einer Szene dramatisch eindrucksvoll töten konnte. Blackhand gegen Lothar ist ein völlig Lore-unkonformer Kampf, da wenn überhaupt, Doomhammer und Blackhand gegeneinander kämpfen müssten, was Blackhands Tod auslösen würde. So fehlt auch am Ende, die wichtige Botschaft, als die Menschen von Azeroth geschlagen übers Meer flüchten müssen, anstatt dass es so eine Art glorreichen Patt gibt. Eine Dramatik wie in Dünkirchen wäre also möglich gewesen. Es gibt noch jede Menge weitere gescheiterte Spitzen, wo man künstlich Dramaturgie in den Film packen wollte um irgendetwas besser zu machen, aber so ist das nun mal fast immer.
> Erzählerisch hat man natürlich genau das Falsche gemacht und versucht die Orks möglichst zu vermenschlichen, alles irgendwie zu begründen, statt Handlungsstränge für Fortsetzungen offen zu lassen. Die brutale Horde, die der Spieler aus Warcraft 1 kennt, wird hier nicht als Bösewicht präsentiert, sondern als Rivale, der sich mitunter auch noch uneins ist. Da hätte man den Fokus lieber auf eine Gruppe von Menschen wie Anduin, Turalyon, Khadgar und Co. gesponnen, die im Sinne eines Fantasy-Abenteuers diesen ersten Krieg durchleben und versuchen so viele wie möglich zu retten, um am Ende Medivhs dunkles Geheimnis zu erfahren.
> 
> Wenn man als das ignoriert und diesen Film nur als reinen Fantasy-Film sieht, dann hat man evtl. etwas unterhaltsames auf Marvel-Niveau gesehen und wenn das der Anspruch ist, dann kann man sicher auch eine Fortsetzung in Betracht ziehen.



Ich kann mich jetzt nicht mehr so ganz genau daran erinnern, wie genau das im Film gelaufen ist (und sicher gibt es auf jeden Fall Abweichungen) aber ich hatte es zumindest so interpretiert, dass der Film noch einige Zeit vor dem Ende von Warcraft 1 endet und die Zerstoerung von Stormwind noch bevorsteht. Die Flucht ueber das Meer und die Verfolgung durch die Orks an die Kueste von Lorderon waeren doch ein ganz netter Auftakt fuer einen zweiten Film (aber wie gesagt, bin mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz so sicher, wie genau das alles gelaufen ist im Film).

Rein visuell fnad ich den Film eigentlich voll ok. Klar, es war ein mittelpraechtiges CGI Fest aber die voellig uebertriebenen Menschenruestungen und Orks haben schon irgendwie zum Stil der Spiele gepasst. Und als man in einer Szene ein Ork Lager im Hintergrund sah, das quasi 1 zu 1 die Gebaeude aus Warcraft 2 gezeigt hatte war ich schon irgendwie dabei. Auch den jungen Kathgar fand ich irgendwie dann doch zympathisch.

Also wegen mir koennen sie schon einen zweiten Teil machen. Ich schau ihn mir dann gerne an (sicher nicht im Kino aber irgendwann spaeter). Aber ich wuerde mir dann irgendwie auf jeden Fall eine exakte filmische Umsetzung des Warcraft 2 Intros (eigentlich am besten aller Video Sequenzen aus WC2, wie z.B. auch der mit dem Katapult und dem Zeppelin) wuenschen.


----------



## Worrel (23. September 2020)

Bei einer IP deren Markenzeichen es ist, zwei Seiten gegeneinander auszuspielen, hätte man meines Erachtens auch 2 Filme machen sollen: Einen aus Sicht der Allianz und einen aus Sicht der Horde. Dann noch beide gleichzeitig rausbringen, damit man damit noch die jeweiligen Fraktionsfans für das "Duell" an der Kinokasse triggern kann und erst im darauf folgenden Film hätte es um das offene Portal gehen dürfen.

Der erste Film ist für mich lediglich wegen des Markennamens interessant. Zu limitierte Schauspieler, zu billige Effekte, zu wenig Dämonen und Drachen, zu superbilliger Blitzwand Effekt, zu uninteresasnt erzählte Charaktere, zu wenig Loretreue ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. September 2020)

Der Reboot-Zug rollt mal wieder...


----------



## devilsreject (24. September 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei einer IP deren Markenzeichen es ist, zwei Seiten gegeneinander auszuspielen, hätte man meines Erachtens auch 2 Filme machen sollen: Einen aus Sicht der Allianz und einen aus Sicht der Horde. Dann noch beide gleichzeitig rausbringen, damit man damit noch die jeweiligen Fraktionsfans für das "Duell" an der Kinokasse triggern kann und erst im darauf folgenden Film hätte es um das offene Portal gehen dürfen.
> 
> Der erste Film ist für mich lediglich wegen des Markennamens interessant. Zu limitierte Schauspieler, zu billige Effekte, zu wenig Dämonen und Drachen, zu superbilliger Blitzwand Effekt, zu uninteresasnt erzählte Charaktere, zu wenig Loretreue ...



Das ist eigentlich eine ziemlich geile Idee Allianz und Horden Filmchen. Allerdings wäre beim Allianzfilmchen das Eintrittsalter wohl 6+ was ja auch den Spielern entspricht und Horde dann eher so 18+ 

Nein im Ernst ich sagte ja schon vorher das das Warcraft-Universum durchaus einiges hergeben würde um eine zumindest unterhaltsame Serie oder Filmreihe zu bringen. Allerdings braucht es dazu Mut und Wille und fähige Regisseure. Uwe Boll wäre jetzt nix


----------



## xdave78 (24. September 2020)

...aus Hardcore-Fan Sicht waren die "Herr der Ringe" Filme ebenfalls eine Katastrophe. Dennoch sind es für sich genommen ziemlich gute Filme. Genau wie "Der Hobbit".
Ich fand den Warcraft Film okay. Nichts was ich im Kono sehen muss und mir dann 3x anschaue aber wenn der Film läuft schau ich ihn auch schonmal an.


----------



## Worrel (24. September 2020)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ...aus Hardcore-Fan Sicht waren die "Herr der Ringe" Filme ebenfalls eine Katastrophe. Dennoch sind es für sich genommen ziemlich gute Filme. Genau wie "Der Hobbit".
> Ich fand den Warcraft Film okay. Nichts was ich im Kono sehen muss und mir dann 3x anschaue aber wenn der Film läuft schau ich ihn auch schonmal an.


Finde ich jetzt nicht.

Gut, ob es dem Film jetzt wirklich was gebracht hat, die Hobbits bis nach Osgiliath zu schleifen und dadurch das Story Konzept "guter Bruder" / "böser Bruder" in die Tonne zu treten, da kann man drüber diskutieren, aber die ein, zwei Handvoll kritikwürdiger Szenen im HdR in den sage und schreibe 12 Stunden Film kann man ja wohl auch als Hardcore-Fan verkraften.

Der Hobbit war da schon schlechter. Während es im ersten Teil noch um die Zwerge ging, waren diese ab dem 2. nur noch Teil der Hintergrundkulisse. Und Thorins "Goldsucht" war auch nicht sonderlich nachvollziehbar erzählt. Auch war der Cliffhanger "Was haben wir getan?" damals im Kino ja noch ganz gelungen, aber die recht kurze Auflösung im nächsten Teil war dafür  - nun ja: zu kurz. Und wieso labert Smaug auf einmal auf Bard ein, wo dieser bis dahin doch noch gar nix getan hat?

Dennoch: Das Problem ist nicht, daß zusätzliche Szenen eingebaut wurden (ich find das Faß Gekuller sogar recht sympathisch und die Szenen mit dem von Widdern gezogenen Streitwagen in der SEE des dritten Teils ebenfalls recht gelungen - auch die Romanze und Super-Legolas stören mich nicht) - das Problem sind Sachen wie diese glitzernden Elfensteine, die nur als McGuffin auftauchen und in der Kinoversion glaub ich nicht mal ansatzweise aufgelöst, sondern komplett vergessen werden.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (25. September 2020)

Der Warcraft Film war ganz OK, aber ihm hat Fokus gefehlt. Zu viele Figuren und Handlungsstränge für die Kürze der Zeit. Und ich versteh immer noch nicht, warum sie keinen kompletten Animationsfilm daraus gemacht haben...


----------



## Armaopterix (30. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fande den ersten Film jetzt nicht so schlecht. Es hat mir wirklich aber etwas der Fokus gefehlt. Ich glaube die Lore von Warcraft ist so umfangreich, da würde sich fast schon eine Serie, was sage ich da. Da würde sich eine Serie schon lohnen.

Am liebsten wie die CGI Cinematics in WoW!  Das wäre was! 

Liebe Grüße
Martin


----------

